# Turkey Dioxin Advisory



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Anybody really ever dig into the Dioxin Advisory information posted in the Turkey hunitng guide? Main reason it really caught my attention was because of the location they note: Saginaw and Tittabawassee River floodplains downstream of Midland...right near my home turf. The advisory states that one should not eat a turkey harvested within these floodplains. If you choose to eat the turkey, the skin, liver and gizzrds should be discarded. I'm telling myself that i am far enough west of the rivers but who knows....thanks Dow.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Send all the discarded parts to Dows board of directors.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

and people actually eat the fish they catch out of those rivers...don't eat the turkey but you can eat the fish, right? Ya, right...


----------



## Maxx1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I live near that area and I wouldn't eat any fish that came from there. They still have warnings to not go swimming in the water.
The turkey near me don't travel into that area.


----------



## Jim Maturen (Jan 23, 2005)

Bux-n-Dux check out the Michigan WilLD Turkey Hunters website at www.mwtha.net and check out the article titled Don't Eat The Wild Turkeys. This was published long before the DNR issued their warning. Probably shamed them into it. Anyway - there is some good information in that article.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Jim, good articile. Thanks

_"The headlines from an Associated Press 9/7/04 article read "Dioxin Taints State Game Along The Tittabawassee River." Upon reading the article it was learned that the state had issued a health advisory warning not to consume deer, Wild Turkey or squirrel harvested in or near at least *22 miles* of the flood plain below Midland due to Dioxin poisoning from Dow Chemical."_

22 Miles....yup that puts me witin the dioxin zone. I guess pollution like this is the price we pay to be able to spend only $3.99 for some bathroom and sink cleaner. At least my odds of getting a Tom with 3-beards AND 3-eyes are much better.


----------



## native son (Mar 11, 2011)

We hunt a mile off the Titt. In fact I will be turkey hunting there on the opener. I've always known about dioxins in the wildlife, but until just recently with the DNR posting DIOXIN WARNINGS on the flood plains, it really hit home and makes you question if you really want to consume these animals. I'm getting learier every year.


----------

